# Hello



## Mearry1713 (Sep 18, 2014)

I have a mouse named Pip and he's the cutest thing ever and kind of long haired and he's super soft. I love my mouse.


----------



## MiataLife (Sep 17, 2014)

Welcome. Post photos!


----------



## andypandy29us (Aug 10, 2012)

hello and welcome


----------

